# I can't catch a fish..........



## Jim (Jan 19, 2011)

The thread about "your favorite" technique for catching fish got me thinking. :LOL2: 

What is the absolute worst technique you have tried and loathe.

For me, I couldn't catch a dead fish on a lizard. No way no how. I have tried countless times but now I will not even keep lizards with me. I think they curse my fishing day. :LOL2: 

Matter of fact I am going to gather all the crappy lizards I have at home and give them away. :mrgreen:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

Drop shotting....It sucks!!!! I cant catch a fish to save my life on a drop shot rig.


----------



## njTom (Jan 19, 2011)

Swimbaits... No matter how much I try throwing them I can't seem to land any fish!!


----------



## fender66 (Jan 19, 2011)

Noodling! I can't find those dang catfish and if I did, there's no way in hell that I'm going to stick my fist in its mouth to help it drown me. :LOL2: 
Nah...just kidding.

Actually, now that you've mentioned it Jim...I don't think I've ever caught a fish on a lizard either. I haven them...and use them, but can't remember any success with them. They are usually one of the last plastics that I throw, so it already would have been a tough day. Nonetheless....no luck.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim... as bad as I hate to say it in public - try the 4" Big Bite Bait disc lizards in Green Pumpkin (https://www.bigbitebaits.com/disclizard4.htm) ... I have been all over GA, SC, NC and even into Virginia (that's as far north as I want to go) and have done well with them. I only fish lizards in the months of mid-March to June. If you can get them around rocks, you should be able to kill them.

I throw them with a red 1/8-1/4oz Tru Tungsten bullet weight unpegged... these also are killer in the hotter months off of ledges with a carolina rig.


I hate throwing spinnerbaits... I can catch them on them if I have to, but I absolutely HATE throwing them with a passion. Actually, the only time I throw them is when I'm in a tourney and all of my other baits have failed.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 19, 2011)

Oddly enough, Especially me being from MI, my least successful bait is a Tube.

With the exception of dock fishing, I have zero luck with them. I do well around docks with them, but I don't think that's because of the tube so much as the tube skips well so it can get up under docks.

Open water fishing I have no luck with tubes.


I intend to change that though.....Once I get the boat done, and buy a new Musky rod, my next purchase is going to be a rod just for tube fishing.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 19, 2011)

I have tried things I don't care for and still catch a fish like Drop shotting but, for the life of me I can't nor have I ever ever ever caught a fish with diving crank baits #-o 

square bill, round bill< uh octagonny bill or what ever bill, never touched a fish with them


----------



## poolie (Jan 19, 2011)

Jigging a spoon sits at the top of my list as the most detested form of fishing. I've tried several times over the years and just can't get into it. I can just imagine the fish are sitting down there thinking, "does he seriously think we're going to bite that?"

Now that I think about it, I've never caught a fish on a lizard either.


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Jan 19, 2011)

Drop shotting for me has been terrible.Never even had a fish think about touching it.Now with lizards i can tear them up,green pumpkin and watermelon candy are my favorites,i also only fish them from march to june or july.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 19, 2011)

For me it is trolling. While I have caught some fish doing it..I hate doing many kinds/styles of it.

I went out for salmon on Lake Michigan a few years ago. Big boat, four rods out, on downriggers. Fish hits; boat's mate hands me the rod to reel the fish in. They keep the boat moving forward at trolling speed...( so as not to tie up the other lines)... I drag fish in, behind the moving boat. 

And for this "fishing" I paid a couple of hundred dollars??? Didn't even matter how big the fish was...

Bah Humbug...that just isn't my kind of fishing. regards, Rich


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate trolling. I have caught fish, but it is sooooo boring!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a few I cannot catch a fish on or even had a bite:

1) Dropshot

2)Jig

3)Crankbait *in a lake* (catch all kinds in a river on a crank)

4)Tube


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't say that I've not caught fish on any of the techniques already mentioned, but I loathe throwing big crankbaits on ledges in the middle of the summer.

It's hot and like trying to reel in a fighting bowling ball on every cast. It turns into a serious amount of work in a hurry.

Very productive, but my least favorite.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> It's hot and like trying to reel in a fighting bowling ball on every cast. It turns into a serious amount of work in a hurry.



Get a Duckett Deep Cranking Rod (7'6")... holy moly the difference it makes when throwing Deep Divers. It has saved my body from aching the next day. I throw Strike King 6XDs and Norman DD22s on it with no problem.


----------



## SkagBass (Jan 19, 2011)

I do not enjoy slow dragging football head jigs for smallies in the winter. Yes it catches fish but it is so boring to me.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2011)

russ010 said:


> I hate throwing spinnerbaits... I can catch them on them if I have to, but I absolutely HATE throwing them with a passion. Actually, the only time I throw them is when I'm in a tourney and all of my other baits have failed.




I hate spinnerbaits as well - BORING! Plus, i do not like that you have to constantly move them.


That being said, I have caught some quality fish with them


----------



## PartsMan (Jan 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol: You guys are killing me.

I love trolling. Really I think I just like putting around in a boat.
If I throw a line in the water people won't ask why so slow.

I have never caught anything on a lizard but my 4 year old son loves the way they swim when he reals them in.
On a slow day he just fishes for plastic lizards.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good thread....


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 19, 2011)

If you start throwing a plastic lizard into flooded brush on KY Lake in April, you had better hang on. :lol:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim said:


> For me, I couldn't catch a dead fish on a lizard. No way no how.



I seam to have pinpointed your problem here Jim. You need to be targeting waters with live fish when using lizards. Hand grabbing/netting are the most effective strategies when dealing with dead fish! Plastics work best on live fish  

Me, I hate throwing anything with treble hooks, more trebles equal more troubles for me. Although 95% of the time I do catch something. Myself, my backpack, other anglers, snags....... 

But even when I do make a good cast the darn trebles usually get caught in my own line anyway causing the lure to helicopter on the surface. Which usually causes me to just cut n tie on a skip gap with my ole trusty plastics attached


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > For me, I couldn't catch a dead fish on a lizard. No way no how.
> ...



And Jim, when you do catch a dead fish on a lizard, please post videos or pics. Id love to see that :LOL2: 

I just made my 500th post, and I wasted it on a stupid comment. Kinda sums up my worth here on tinboats.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 19, 2011)

If you toss a lizard at Lake of the Ozarks in the spring you'll get bit big time. The bass absolutely hate those critters. Carolina-rigged lizard= money.

I'm with poolie.Jigging spoons been very,very bad to me.I won't even tie one on anymore.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...




Heck - your 500th made more sense then any of my 1000s of useless posts - I do not even think I am funny


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate fishing live bait under a bobber for walleyes. It has the same effect as sleeping pills.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree and disagree with most of what you guys are saying regards to likes and dislikes...However drop shoting is to me the worst except in real hot weather...I find a deep hole or river bed and then they seem to work...I just don't have the patients for them...It usually makes me run out of soda or beer or whatever I have to drink due to being bored.
OH and Ahab.....where did you buy that fish...Its a dandy
peace
ron


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't feel bad Jim. The only time lizards help me is when I have to use a piece as a trailer on a jig.
I don't do so well with live bait on the ponds. I know some guys who swear by it, me noda.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 19, 2011)

Would have to say either a jig and pig or a drop shot are my least productive techniques. But I don't give them enough time to work, so my lack of patience is mainly to blame not the technique.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 19, 2011)

I honestly can say I have never caught a fish on a jig. Other methods yes, but not that one. Maybe there are too many weeds or something.

Lizards are fun to throw topwater in the pads. The fish love em, and barely anyone here uses them - BONUS!


----------



## LonLB (Jan 19, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> I honestly can say I have never caught a fish on a jig. Other methods yes, but not that one. Maybe there are too many weeds or something.
> 
> Lizards are fun to throw topwater in the pads. The fish love em, and barely anyone here uses them - BONUS!




In lots of weeds I swim a jig. With a Paca Chunk trailer.....Other trailers similar will work....Chigger chunk etc. I save the more expensive chigger chunks when fishing slower.

If you swim jigs in weeds, and go for a slower approach around fallen wood, shoreline rip rap, sea walls, and docks you will boost your fish to cast ratio with Jigs, and increase your confidence.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 19, 2011)

wasilvers said:


> Lizards are fun to throw topwater in the pads. The fish love em, and barely anyone here uses them - BONUS!


That is a great idea. I, for some reason, have never thought of this


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 19, 2011)

up here in b.c. we use a bar rig for river salmon.you boat out to a sand bar, throw out your bait on a spreader bar,stick a rod holder in the sand,fire up the grill,bust open the cooler and wait.the major run is in the middle of august so you end up sunburned,skunked and too drunk to get your boat on the trailer,never mind driving it home.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't catch a fish on a tube in any other lake then my parents, Thier lake is clear and shallow so I go there to practice up and hone my skills. I can always land fish on tubes there but no where else, Drives me crazy. And I have a love hate with frogs, I have tried every type. spro's scumdogs t-t's koppers ect. I love the bite and can always tempt a fish up aslong as the water is over 70 but my hook up ratio makes me wanna break something. I can't believe it with the lizards, there my go to bait. small 4"when its cold, 6" when its warm and 12" v&m's when miss piggy is on the bed.


----------



## schlifawitz (Jan 20, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Drop shotting....It sucks!!!! I cant catch a fish to save my life on a drop shot rig.



I find it crazy that so many people have had poor luck with a drop shot rig. I find it to be my go to rig when I need to get fish in the boat. I dont really use the conventional setup however, Light line, light action, small hook. I have only had good luck with the stated setup on Lake Erie Shottin' for smallies. Largemouth on the other hand, I use a med heavy rod, 20 lb test, 2 ot worm hook, 3/4 ounce weight, and a 4 inch green pumpkin/black flake senko. I have to most like fishing the edges of weed beds, but I am one of the few poeple on my circut that actually flip this set up. Actually I am pretty sure I am the only person that flips it. :mrgreen: And I am very happy about that =D> I actually had someone fishing in my boat once that I schooled and he said "this is not even fair, your practically using live bait". Cant beleive I am giving up my secret!? [-X 

As for rig that was most unproductive has to either be a swimbait, which from what I understand, is not very popular in my region, or topwater baits. I did not catch a single green fish on any type of top water rig other than a frog. Maybe it is just in my presentation :roll:


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

schlifawitz said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Drop shotting....It sucks!!!! I cant catch a fish to save my life on a drop shot rig.
> ...




I'm with you on the drop shot......Heck lots of times I don't fish it, just because it IS so productive......I'm afraid I'll end up fishing JUST a drop shot.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

LonLB said:


> schlifawitz said:
> 
> 
> > nathanielrthomas said:
> ...



Must be a northern thing. I do like the idea of using bigger line/lures/weights and flipping it though. Gonna give that a try as soon as the weather breaks. Thanks guys.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

I read someplace that the reason bass eat lizards so voraciously in the Spring...is that the lizards/waterdogs/?? eat the bass's eggs and the young bass minnows. 

So, when it is spawning time, the bass's hate of the lizards/waterdogs is in full swing. 

I have a couple of places to try that theory out in a month or so. Never threw them much before., but I'll give it a try this Spring. 
regards, Rich


----------



## SkagBass (Jan 20, 2011)

LonLB said:


> schlifawitz said:
> 
> 
> > nathanielrthomas said:
> ...



I am with both of you on this. I too find it is an easy go to presentation and have to try not to use it. I too use the traditional light gear setup but also have a heavier setup like mentioned above. I like to pitch the heavier setup to docks and edges of pads using 3/8 - 1/2 oz QuickDrop weights. For winter fishing I use 3/4 - 1oz weights for smallies in +35' depth.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Skag...for the uninitiated ( that would be ME! ) how about giving us specific descriptions of your light weight, and your heavier weight... setups? Line strength; distance to weight...length of the 
"bait" leader etc.? Lure used...Inquiring minds want to know...

I think I know how a drop shot is used...but have only used it once.

That one time, a guide tried to get me to use in on Lake Geneva, Wisc. for LM bass. It kept getting caught up in the weed bed ( it didn't seem like the right use of a drop to me????) so I switched to a standard Texas rig and caught a nice LM bass in a few minutes. thanks, Rich


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 20, 2011)

Swim Baits..or Senkos. I think they both are possesed.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Skag...for the uninitiated ( that would be ME! ) how about giving us specific descriptions of your light weight, and your heavier weight... setups? Line strength; distance to weight...length of the
> "bait" leader etc.? Lure used...Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> I think I know how a drop shot is used...but have only used it once.
> ...




Well you didn't ask me but I'll throw it out there. Spinning rod, 6lb Yo Zuri Hybrid (breaks close to 10lb) #1 Dimichi stand up hooks, or Gamagatsu finesse hooks. 6-15" of leader to the lure....I almost always do best with about 10-12".
1/4-3/8 oz weight. Usually 3/8 oz. I like the heavier weight because it gets down to where you want, and you want a good heavy weight to maintain contact with bottom. Because the lure is so light, and deep down, the only way to know your in contact with bottom is the feel of the weight, not the lure.

Any small strait worm you have confidence in. Even other plastics work well-but that's for you to figure out.  

I picked up some 1/0 BPS XPS worm hooks to start fishing the setup rigged weedless like we are used to, but I haven't done it yet.


A spinning rod is a requirement IMO. Unless you do go heavy duty, in which I can't say. I've never tried that. But it should work great.
I am going to try a casting rod this summer, and go really heavy duty. 10" power worms, and some big grubs, and tubes........Drop shotting for Muskies.


----------



## Jonhig (Jan 20, 2011)

I've never caught a fish on a jig or a spinner bait. Jigs are the most annoying, beside the fact that I don't catch anything with them, I always have to scratch the paint out of the hole to tie them on.... My favorite and most successful lure is my hula popper....nothing like a bass crashing through the surface to hit a popper.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2011)

Big Surf Plugs - Needles, dannys, bottles, swimmers, darters and anything wooded with a metal lip


I never have any luck with them and really do not tossing them 

Knew i could come up with something.


Anyone here use them - I have a small pile of them to get rid of.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

Jonhig said:


> I've never caught a fish on a jig or a spinner bait. Jigs are the most annoying, beside the fact that I don't catch anything with them, I always have to scratch the paint out of the hole to tie them on.... My favorite and most successful lure is my hula popper....nothing like a bass crashing through the surface to hit a popper.





Do you know Snookie? :lol:


----------



## SkagBass (Jan 20, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Skag...for the uninitiated ( that would be ME! ) how about giving us specific descriptions of your light weight, and your heavier weight... setups? Line strength; distance to weight...length of the
> "bait" leader etc.? Lure used...Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> I think I know how a drop shot is used...but have only used it once.
> ...




By all accounts I am a true novice, but here is an attempt to break down what i use and what i have been tought. 
On the light DS i am using a Lamiglas Excel drop shot rod (spinning). It is 7' Med action and is decent in the sensitivity area. The most sensitive rod you can afford, is what I was told. I am running 10lb powerpro braid to about 2'-3' leader of 6lb fluorocarbon. 8lb leader if I am fishing deep (35'+). I like the long leader. It gives me confidence that the fish wont be spooked by the braid from both above and below. I join the leader with a Slim Beauty knot. I like this knot because with the length of leader I want to be able to cast the knot through the guides. The Slim Beauty leaves all of the tag ends pointing back toward the main line. I use a #4 Gamagatsu split shot/drop shot hook typically. I usually get a distance of about 8-14" between the hook and the weight. For me, this really depends on the water depth and bait that you are fishing. I would say 80% of the time i will cast this rig out, let it sink and slowly drag it back to the boat. I will give a pause or a couple of light shakes in between drags. Rarely do i just drop it over the edge of the boat and sit and wait. I use 1/4 - 3/8oz weight, usually the 1/4oz. As mentioned above I keep the weight in contact with the bottom. I will use most any finesse worm, i typically use Roboworms and Reaction Innovation. I will nose hook these types of worms. I will also use a 3-4" senko wacky rigged on this set up. The bites will feel like added weight to the line and the hook set is just to apply steady tension, sort of like you are trying to lift the fish not yank it up.

I started playing with a heavier set up near the end of last summer. I found that i liked to pitch the lighter rig to the edges of the lily pads but I would loose too many fish due to the light line. I rigged up a Lamiglas competitor casting rod wich is on the ligher side of MH. I use 12-15 lb fluorocarbon with a 1/0 EWG hook. I will usually texspose when hooking the bait. I will bump the weight up to 3/8-1/2oz and will shorten the distance from the hook to about 4-8". This rig i will pitch to a spot and let it sit in one spot with giving it a few shakes, then move it once before retrieving. I like to use smallie beavers and baby brush hogs with this heavier setup. You can use a bit more strength on the hookset but still using steady lifting pressure.

There is a technique some folks have been using here in WA. They will probably string me up for letting the cat out of the bag, but i have never been one for withholding good information. It is called drop-swimming. A google search should result in a few articles about it, but the basics are this. as a lure you use a hollow belly type of swim bait or a paddle tail fluke. Nose hooked, it is a cast and slow retrieve just fast enough to get the action of the tail moving. Weight size on this depends on depth of water making sure to keep contact with the bottom on retrieve.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to both of you. I certainly am learning a lot. 

Isn't this the technique that a lot of guys said isn't working???? Wonder if they do it the exact same way you two do it? 

I see both of you use 1/4 to 3/8ths weights. What kind of weights? Bullet head worm style; split shot or what?

re ....just dropping it over the side and waiting.....not for me, either. 

Thanks again, rich


----------



## LonLB (Jan 20, 2011)

richg99 said:


> Thanks to both of you. I certainly am learning a lot.
> 
> Isn't this the technique that a lot of guys said isn't working???? Wonder if they do it the exact same way you two do it?
> 
> ...




There are a couple weights made just for drop shotting. The pencil style which I don't use or like, and the round style...That is what I use. They have a clip for clipping on your line but with 6 or 8lb line I tie a not in the line so the clip can't slide off the line. I've used 10lb flouro in the past and didn't need the knot.

I never fish right over the boat either. I do fish it slow though....I'll let the weight settle, shake it a tiny bit.....Let it set...You keep the line tight between the weight and bait.........Then shake it a little more....wait.....Then lift and pull like you would a jig....Let it settle and start over.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds good. I have a large number of bullet weights, mostly 1/16th ounce. I can see sliding xx number of them up the line; clamping a single split shot on the bottom, and use that setup as a weedless weight string. 

I'll experiment on my little pond next week when it warms up a little. Bass around here think that, when the temperature hits 33 degrees for a few nights...that they have to settle in a deep hole and not eat. Wimps... ha Rich


----------



## Jonhig (Jan 21, 2011)

LonLB said:


> Jonhig said:
> 
> 
> > I've never caught a fish on a jig or a spinner bait. Jigs are the most annoying, beside the fact that I don't catch anything with them, I always have to scratch the paint out of the hole to tie them on.... My favorite and most successful lure is my hula popper....nothing like a bass crashing through the surface to hit a popper.
> ...




lol...I know I'd like to use her for chumming. We who live here refer to "them" as BENNYS....quite annoying. I think I may need to change the wording of my profile location.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 21, 2011)

Jonhig said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > Jonhig said:
> ...




Trust me I don't watch that garbage just know of it, and that was the first thing I thought of when I read your location. :LOL2:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 21, 2011)

For me its a baseball bat... every time I see a fish swimming under the boat I grab the bat and WHAM....never got any fish, but always seem to get wet... other than that I do ok fishing with all types aleady mentioned.... :lol: 

:fishing: 

Outdoorsman


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2011)

Jonhig said:


> LonLB said:
> 
> 
> > Jonhig said:
> ...




That is only North NJ - South they are Shoobies! In Delaware, googans!


----------



## Jonhig (Jan 22, 2011)

LOL Ahab you got it. I grew up in Trenton so I was a shoob in my formative years. We have friends in Va along the Demarva and when we visit they call us "comeheres" We're all a bit xenophobic I guess. Snookie must die regardless.


----------



## schlifawitz (Jan 30, 2011)

SkagBass said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > I started playing with a heavier set up near the end of last summer. I found that i liked to pitch the lighter rig to the edges of the lily pads but I would loose too many fish due to the light line.



Personally, unless I'm chasing finicky smallmouth is deep water, I shy away from light line. when your flipping this rig into gover the fish only see one thing. That little worm shaking right in front of their face. Dont be afraid to go big. I started pitching this setup on a high speed baitcast reel with 20# floro and very very rarely lose fish. I was taught to only use light line, but I started loosing so many fish in heavy cover that I needed some change. The only difference I have noticed after switching to heavy line is stonger hooksets, and more torque pulling the fish out. With heavy line your able to horse the fish out of the thick stuff. I've pulled in 2lb LM with 15 lbs of weeds wrapped around it, something that couldnt happen with light line. as far as the number of fish i catch, i feel that line has no effect on how many I hook up with, but rater everything is in the presentation of the bait.


----------

